# SBS Shared Folder Connection Limit



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Is there a way to un cap the amount of users accessing shares at one time?


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Windows Small Business Server 2003

Any ideas? When I have more then about 10 users access the shared folders at once, people start getting errors saying "max number of connections".


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

If you right click on the folder while you are logged on as Administrator and go sharing and security, make sure maximum allowed connections is checked. I have over 50 users accessing my shared drive and never had a problem.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, they were set to max. I changed it to a huge number instead and it appears to be working now. NOW, im having an issue with storage. I have 400gb of free space yet it is telling users that the disk is full in the shared folders.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Log on to your system with an administrator account 
2. Click Start, and then click My Computer.
3. Right-click on the drive, and then click Properties.
4. Click the Quota tab.
5. Either increase the amount of disk space available to users by
changing the Limit disk space to option or disable the Disk Quotas feature
by clicking to clear the Enable Quota management check box.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I had fixed the quota problem, didn't realize that it was enabled by default. I am still having problems with the "maximum connections". I have changed the amount within the shared folder properties...dunno what the deal is. Any ideas?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

do you have enough CAL's? How many clients do you have? How many CAL's are installed on your server?

M$ requires a CAL for each client connected to the server.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

XtabbedoutX said:


> do you have enough CAL's? How many clients do you have? How many CAL's are installed on your server?
> 
> M$ requires a CAL for each client connected to the server.


I thought that was only using it as a domain. Does this encompass shared folder connections as well?


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

alt said:


> I thought that was only using it as a domain. Does this encompass shared folder connections as well?


I guess since we are using active directory to actually access it, it is using licenses?


----------

